# Need help finding Tshirt engine!



## fasteddie (Feb 5, 2007)

im looking to integrate a T-shirt engine into my site!
wonder if anyone can recommend a few to me here ? i know of expertlogo only !
i like the one in choiceshirts, is it available for leasing ? Any other good ones 
u guys can recommend ? thx heaps!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

there is also shirtsoftware.com. I don't think choiceshirts leases theirs.


----------

